
VC Speak - ar7hur
https://twitter.com/lxbrun/status/1197909769618636800
======
wouternl
I laughed. Thanks!

------
rinchik
What is this? A Benny Hill show or Hacker News?

------
stopachka
haha, I love this.

------
Wordball
Thanks for the high-quality computer science and entrepreneurship related
content

~~~
Wordball
My intellectual curiosity has been gratified

